# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  trasformazione ditta individuale in s.r.l.

## SARA3244

Un cliente mi ha chiesto di trasformare la sua ditta individuale in s.r.l.
La ditta individuale ha rimanenze per 700.000 euro circa piu attrezzature varie per circa 300.000, naturalmente debiti - crediti - operai e un mutuo.
Volevo sapere qual'è il metodo per costituire una srl unipersonale che permette di spendere il meno e possibile ( se si può evitare l'imposta di registro ecc...)?
Se la responsabilità di un socio di una S.R.L. UNIPERSONALE è uguale a quelle di un altro socio di qualsiasi società?  :Confused:

----------


## seta

> Un cliente mi ha chiesto di trasformare la sua ditta individuale in s.r.l.
> La ditta individuale ha rimanenze per 700.000 euro circa piu attrezzature varie per circa 300.000, naturalmente debiti - crediti - operai e un mutuo.
> Volevo sapere qual'è il metodo per costituire una srl unipersonale che permette di spendere il meno e possibile ( se si può evitare l'imposta di registro ecc...)?
> Se la responsabilità di un socio di una S.R.L. UNIPERSONALE è uguale a quelle di un altro socio di qualsiasi società?

  In breve,
per "trasformare" la d.i. in SRL, bisogna fare un conferimento d'azienda in cui tutte le attività e le passività della d.i. vengono trasferite nella neocostituita SRL, con la cessazione dell'attività per la ditta individuale.
Per fare questo bisogna innanzitutto quotare (cioè dare un valore) al patrimonio dell'azienda e per fare questo bisogna redarre una perizia giurata di stima da un esperto abilitato che la deve depositare in Tribunale e tale valore sarà il capitale sociale della SRL. 
Infine bisogna costituire la società con atto da un notaio.
Il costo dell'operazione per quanto riguarda il notaio varia a seconda del valore del capitale sociale in quanto l'imposta di registro mi sembra vada in proporzione a quest'ultimo.
C'è poi da considerare il costo della perizia che anch'esso è rapportato al valore dell'attivo e del passivo del patrimoniale del bilancio di stima. 
Per quanto riguarda la responsabilità del socio della SRL unipersonale in linea di massima è limitata al solo apporto di capitale come per le SRL pluripersonali, l'importante è che venga sempre menzionata la denominazione sociale con la specifica che si tratta di una società a socio unico (cosa importantissima). 
Te ne parlo perchè ho appena affrontato la stessa operazione, quindi sono abbastanza informata. 
Ciao

----------


## SARA3244

Grazie Per La Tua Risposta Ma Il Mio Maggior Problema E' Sull'imposta Di Registro 
E Cioe' Se E' Di  168,00 In Misura Fissa O E' Proporzionale Al Valore E Ai Tipi Di Beni ?????

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' in misura fissa. 
ciao   

> Grazie Per La Tua Risposta Ma Il Mio Maggior Problema E' Sull'imposta Di Registro 
> E Cioe' Se E' Di  168,00 In Misura Fissa O E' Proporzionale Al Valore E Ai Tipi Di Beni ?????

----------


## SARA3244

Sempre in relazione a questo conferimento la ditta individuale possiede un immobile valore contabile 180.000 euro con un terreno di 13.000 euro che il proprietario non vuole conferire nella società anche perchè l'attuale valore di mercato è diverso.
Posso fare un passaggio di proprietà con atto redatto dal notaio tra la ditta individuale e la persona fisica sottoponendo l'immobile ad imposta di registro
oppure devo fare la fattura con iva + l'atto dal notaio??????????
P.S. L'iva sulla costruzione dell'immobile è stata detratta

----------

